# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Home Depot now stocks 1/2in pvc sheets

## OhhWatALoser

I just noticed yesterday, but it looks like I finally have access to cheap plastic. Just wanted to give all the DIYs a heads up,  since previously the cheapest I could find was around 125 a sheet and had to be ordered. This is only 57 bucks a sheet. Menards 
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Veranda-HP-...-206130727-_-N

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-03-2016),bubs327 (01-12-2016),_Chkadii_ (01-09-2016),_dkatz4_ (04-26-2016),_ItsAllNew2Me!_ (02-02-2016),_Jabberwocky Dragons_ (01-09-2016),MarkS (01-09-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (01-09-2016),_WmHrbst_ (02-18-2016)

----------


## bproffer

Very nice! I just checked my local store online and it isn't available in any stores within 100 miles of me.  :Sad:

----------


## Kokorobosoi

Ouch. It's in stock, but 78 a sheet for me. Still a better deal though.

----------


## Reinz

Can you have it delivered to your local store like Wal-Mart does?

----------


## SmoothScales

Great information.  Most useful for those in the north and north/east I would guess.  After checking northern and central CA, I'm not finding it at any of the stores.  Made more sense once I realized it was a siding.  So I checked PA where I grew up, and bamm!  21 stores within 100 miles of my old home.

----------


## MarkS

I checked my local home depot and they have it too. (at $75.00 a sheet) The product is http://www.verandahp.com/products/veranda-hp-trim.html and is a 'cellular' PVC trim.  Does that mean that it has holes inside that might need to be filled in when cut?

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> I checked my local home depot and they have it too. (at $75.00 a sheet) The product is http://www.verandahp.com/products/veranda-hp-trim.html and is a 'cellular' PVC trim.  Does that mean that it has holes inside that might need to be filled in when cut?


Hm I'm not sure,  once I finish my current project I'll have to buy a piece and find out

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Not in Texas either.....

----------


## aLittleLessButter

Definitely check in stores. All of our homedepots have it listed in store online but do not actually carry it. They have all said that they can not order in store for you. Just double check your location

----------


## bcr229

OH YEAH BABY IT'S IN STOCK LOCALLY!!!!

$78 bucks each though.  Ouch.

----------


## Bcycling

My guess is it is very similar to xpvc.  I just completed a rack out of xpvc.  It's a decent product, but I still want to see how it holds up.  It defiantly is not as rigid as the melamine rack I was using but is is also half the weight.  What had me concerned before I build was that xpvc is actually classified as foam pvc.  It is not what I would think of when thinking foam.  I built an 8 high 41 qt rack.  If I could do it over I would prefer two five high and stackable.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> OH YEAH BABY IT'S IN STOCK LOCALLY!!!!
> 
> $78 bucks each though.  Ouch.


I'd be happy for 78 bucks also,  I mean honestly has anyone here that built a plastic rack pay less than 100 bucks for 1/2in 4x8 sheet? I think tomorrow I'll pick up a piece and chop a corner off to see what we are dealing with. I'll be up there anyway lol.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (01-09-2016)

----------


## Bcycling

You won't need to chop it.  Just look at the edges of the sheets they have there.  There will only be two finished surfaces on it.   The edges will not be finished so you should be able to tell right there in the store.  My 8 tub rack was three pieces and the place cut them to size for me.  All I had to do was drill and screw.  I did not glue.  I have three sides enclosed, so I needed some big pieces.  That being said, if this stuff is good I would be interested in it for my next project down the road.  I wonder if it will be offered in different colors?

----------

OhhWatALoser (01-09-2016)

----------


## MarkS

> You won't need to chop it.  Just look at the edges of the sheets they have there.  There will only be two finished surfaces on it.   The edges will not be finished so you should be able to tell right there in the store.  My 8 tub rack was three pieces and the place cut them to size for me.  All I had to do was drill and screw.  I did not glue.  I have three sides enclosed, so I needed some big pieces.  That being said, if this stuff is good I would be interested in it for my next project down the road.  I wonder if it will be offered in different colors?


The advertisement states - 



> Veranda HP TRIM, the highest quality* cellular* PVC TRIM that can not be beaten. *Its S4S (smooth 4 side) seal edge profile* makes Veranda HP TRIM the next generation.


Which is what leads me to believe that there are holes inside.

I guess I'll just have to buy a sheet and find out, too many other projects right now though.

----------


## Mada

> OH YEAH BABY IT'S IN STOCK LOCALLY!!!!
> 
> $78 bucks each though.  Ouch.


online i keep finding pvc 1/2 inch 4'x8' for 200+ so 78 is amazing.

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

I just used a sheet of "foamed pvc" that I ordered through a local sign company.  I checked home depot first, but none within a 2 hour drive, so went with the more expensive stuff from the sign store.  I would guess it's very similar to the product posted here.  

Think of it like this, if you cut a piece of PVC pipe, you see solid plastic.  No air pockets whatsoever.  Just solid plastic.  This pvc sheeting isn't solid like that.  For some reason, I expected it would be, but it isn't.  Instead, if you were to cut a piece of 1" foam board insulation, you'd see some very tiny air pockets, make it "foam board".  This pvc sheeting is very much like that.  I'd say this adds to the insulation factor and does make it lighter.  I cut mine with a circular saw using a 40T finishing blade, and it cut very nice.  made a lot of dust, but did a great job and no melting.  The edges weren't as smooth as the sheeted side, but I did not feel the need to have to sand or fill them with anything.  Still fairly soft to the hands.

Don't know if that helps anyone or not....  but figured I'd mention it.   :Smile:

----------

_distaff_ (03-04-2016),_Lizardlicks_ (01-31-2016),MarkS (01-31-2016),Megg (02-03-2016)

----------


## theskyturnsgrey

Did you make an enclosure out of it?

----------


## Bcycling

The xpvc I got to build my rack is also a foam xpvc.  No need to sand or fill either.  One thing to remember is as long as it won't wick like a wood product would.

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

> Did you make an enclosure out of it?



Yes, It's in the DIY section, under my new PVC rack build.

With one 4x8 sheet of 11mm foamed pvc sheeting, I built a 28"x28"x17" rack.  It has three shelves.  I can hold two 15qt tubs or one 34qt tub per shelf.  I used 4" flexwatt for belly heat.

----------


## Mada

the xpvc or closed cell foam pvc is known by many names and comes from quite a few companies,  it is lighter then solid pvc yet retains the majority of its strength. just make sure you always get 1/2 inch or thicker as unlike with standard non foam pvc it will bow at 1/4 inch much more then the 1/4 inch solid pvc.

----------


## ItsAllNew2Me!

Man thanks for the heads up!!  Just checked and its everywhere lol.  Tons at the stores around me...Well fiance is gonna hate it but looks like more snakes in the near future!!  :Dance:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Man thanks for the heads up!!  Just checked and its everywhere lol.  *Tons at the stores around me*...Well fiance is gonna hate it but looks like more snakes in the near future!!


Has your fiancé told you to shut up today??  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Wink:

----------


## ItsAllNew2Me!

> Has your fiancé told you to shut up today??


No she was still asleep when I went to work.  She will still have ample time and enough of a reason to when I get home.  :Cool: 

lol i missed your bold text when you quoted me.  :Very Happy:   Didn't mean to rub it in.  I just built a rack a few months ago out of maple.  I wanted to do it out of pvc but there was none available for a good price.  There are around 8 homedepot stores around me within 20miles  and they all have at least 20 sheets each.  I was just happy.  (still am  :Dancing Carrot: )

----------


## Izzys Keeper

I work at a distribution center for Lowes and we get it for 50 a pop. I used it for the tops and bottoms af each enclosure.  The sides are pvc out door moulding boards.

Worked very well. Word of advice, the unfinished edges absorb stains.  I silicone the inside seams of each setup but the top one leaked and left a brown stain.  I've bleached most of it out but wasn't able to completely get it out. Seal the inside edges well!!!. Holds humidity well and allows flex watt heat through. Also if stacking,  get some felt furniture pads/feet for the bottom corners. This Allows just enough space for the flex watt to breath

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------

spikell75 (02-06-2016)

----------


## Fedwa001

> I work at a distribution center for Lowes and we get it for 50 a pop. I used it for the tops and bottoms af each enclosure.  The sides are pvc out door moulding boards.
> 
> Worked very well. Word of advice, the unfinished edges absorb stains.  I silicone the inside seams of each setup but the top one leaked and left a brown stain.  I've bleached most of it out but wasn't able to completely get it out. Seal the inside edges well!!!. Holds humidity well and allows flex watt heat through. Also if stacking,  get some felt furniture pads/feet for the bottom corners. This Allows just enough space for the flex watt to breath
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Do you have the plans for this build. It is exactly what I have been looking for. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## Bcycling

Looks like the price dropped on this at Home Depot.  Down to 57 a sheet.

----------


## spikell75

Very nice build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Brent857

The original link doesn't work for me anymore and I can't find it anywhere. Can someone repost a working link??

----------


## OhhWatALoser

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Veranda-H...AWS6/205309788

----------


## bks2100

> Looks like the price dropped on this at Home Depot.  Down to 57 a sheet.


It's still 75 at my home depot in Florida.  I really wish they had a black one though, the white would be fine but hearing about the staining and stuff makes me a little nervous.  I was glad to see that wood texture was subtle though, I was afraid it was going to be like really ugly looking.  Not like it would be hard to build with that side in everywhere, but still.

----------


## bcr229

> I work at a distribution center for Lowes and we get it for 50 a pop. I used it for the tops and bottoms af each enclosure.  The sides are pvc out door moulding boards.


What's the UPC code or item number on those side boards?  I can't find anything wider than 8" at my local store.

----------


## Izzys Keeper

The sku is 7837 8 WHITE
Gimme a min to get the upc code

Edit :
070673869839

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------


## Izzys Keeper

The front boards around the front face are 7832 8 WHITE

Edit:
070673879692

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------


## Izzys Keeper

They should be able to special order them to the store at lowes

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Alright I finally bought myself a sheet, here what I know about it so far:
Stuff at my store isn't wood grain, its flat on both sides. it does have little texture to it, kinda like melamine does, not laminate smooth but pretty damn close. I was impressed with how well it held screws, I screwed one piece of pvc into another and was able to pull the screw right through 1 piece, can't even do that with some wood. Cutting it you do start to see what cellular is all about. This was cut with my circular saw:


not terrible, but obviously not smooth

this was cut on my table saw, it was a little better than my free hand circular saw cut, but this is it compared to the factory edge:


Now I think a different saw blade might help a lot, my blades are for wood, I'll have to look into whats a better blade for plastic. I did have some fun trying to smooth out the edges tho. first I tried fire.... because why the hell not. it did smooth it out some, but pvc burns easy so its not the prettiest edge. Then I attempted to make the pvc look like wood..... again why the hell not. I however do not recommend this method.


then I tried pvc glue to fill in the edge, it really didn't soak into the holes the way I hoped, so that was a bust also. So the only logical thing to do was to lit the pvc glue on fire. 
now surprising result, ugly edge, but actually smooth as can be lol. I again do not recommend this method.

Now all joking aside, what actually did give me a nice finish was sanding it, it was near factory edge with a little elbow grease.


If anyone is wondering yes it is possible to smooth out some plastics with fire, just it does normally require you to sand it down pretty fine before giving it whats called a flame polish, which takes practice to not burn it, I've restored headlights and a couple acrylic cages this way. pvc however is not a good candidate for this due to it discoloring very quickly.

----------

*bcr229* (02-19-2016),MarkS (02-18-2016),PitOnTheProwl (02-18-2016),_T_Sauer_ (02-18-2016)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Someone needs to hide the matches in your house LoL

----------

*bcr229* (02-19-2016),OhhWatALoser (02-18-2016)

----------


## spikell75

If your looking for a very dense pvc you'll have to get Azek and it's about twice the price , I found using the Veranda product when ever I make saw cuts , take spackle and go down the side. Or just paint white.  if you don't coat the edge it will absorb dirt grim etc doesn't clean like top surface. Just a little FYI  ( Dirty white cabinet drive me nutz) lol 
 I have plans on making my self and enclosure this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Someone needs to hide the matches in your house LoL


and the map gas torch  :Smile: 




> If your looking for a very dense pvc you'll have to get Azek and it's about twice the price , I found using the Veranda product when ever I make saw cuts , take spackle and go down the side. Or just paint white.  if you don't coat the edge it will absorb dirt grim etc doesn't clean like top surface. Just a little FYI  ( Dirty white cabinet drive me nutz) lol 
>  I have plans on making my self and enclosure this weekend


I was actually quite happy with the sanded edges I'll have to see how well they clean though. hoping to see some enclosure pics

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> and the map gas torch


Map is nice, burns hotter than most other gasses.  :Good Job:

----------


## LittleTreeGuy

I used a 40T blade on my circular saw and it cut like butter and gave me a fairly smooth edge.  I was told fewer teeth leave a rougher edge, and more teeth can cause heat buildup and cause the plastic to actually melt a little on the cut line.

----------

OhhWatALoser (02-19-2016)

----------


## bks2100

Thanks for that write up OWAL.  I need to make a 41qt rack soon but I'm pretty nervous about using the pvc from home depot.  Not so much because I don't think I can do it or I'll have problems, but it's a lot of money and I have everything figured out to take 3 sheets, so one wrong cut or if I screw up a panel and I have to pay another 75 bucks.  I'm still uneasy with home depot cuts.  I've had great luck with them so far where they're more accurate than I'd ever be, but precision wasn't as much of a concern as before.  Not to mention the cuts I want kind of depend on the thickness of the blade and everything.




> I used a 40T blade on my circular saw and it cut like butter and gave me a fairly smooth edge. I was told fewer teeth leave a rougher edge, and more teeth can cause heat buildup and cause the plastic to actually melt a little on the cut line.


That's what I've read, I imagine it depends on cut speed too though.  I used a metal cut off disc on some aluminum window frame and if I went slow the cut would be rough and there would be big clumps of aluminum melted together.  But if I went fast it'd cut clean.  This was with a miter saw though, I'm not sure if I could use a circular saw at the same speed to cut.  Blade quality is a big deal though, it's a big difference going from a >$5 blade to a $20-40 blade.

----------


## spikell75

Blade difference isn't going to play to big of a deal most have at least 24tooth. I use skill saws  on pvc on  a daily basis and have never had problems. Little sand paper makes everything better. Comes down to quality pvc last for ever. Wood and other materials either need paint or some kinda sealer on the edges. Weather iron on or paint


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk

----------


## chilliscale

Are the xpvc sheets 49 x 97( roughly) like sheets of melamine or plywood or are they exactly 48 x 96?

----------


## spikell75

They'll be very close to 48x96

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk

----------

_chilliscale_ (04-26-2016)

----------


## bcr229

> Are the xpvc sheets 49 x 97( roughly) like sheets of melamine or plywood or are they exactly 48 x 96?


In the Q&A section for the product people ask for the dimensions and have been told that it's 48"x96"x0.5".

----------

_chilliscale_ (04-26-2016)

----------


## stickyalvinroll

We need a new link please

----------


## Dragoon

> We need a new link please


http://m.homedepot.com/p/Veranda-HP-...AWS6/205309788

Also, my local carries it and it is rather heavy

----------


## boaguy

wish they stocked it with 2 smooth sides instead of having one textured side.  Also black would be nice aswell

----------


## OhhWatALoser

One I bought is no more textured than melamine on both sides

----------


## boaguy

really the one by me only has white and it has fake wood texture on one side.

----------


## Dragoon

The sheets at my store I just bought had no texture and was the same sku as the website, strange mix.

----------

